# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  طراحی سیستم ورود

## esmahdi

سلام
فرض کنید بخوام یک سیستم حضور و غیاب طراحی کنم.
هنگام ورود، کارمند کارت مغناطیسی مخصوص به خود را به دستگاه نزدیک می کند چراغ سبز رنگ ورود روشن می شود و در حافظه یک رکورد با درج ساعت و کد کارمند ذخیره می شود. در هنگام خروج هم کارت مغناطیسی کارمند نزدیک دستگاه قرار می گیرد و چراغ قرمز رنگ خروج روشن شده و در حافظه یک رکورد با درج ساعت و کد کارمند درج می شود.
هر وقت هم نیاز بود با وصل کردن یک کابل USB اطلاعات به کامپیوتر منتقل شده و در کامپیوتر اطلاعات پردازش می شوند.
برای طراحی چنین سیستمی نیاز به چه سخت افزارهایی داریم که هم به صرفه باشه و هم نیازها رو به بهترین شکل پاسخگو باشه؟
من تازه کار هستم اگر امکانش هست توضیح مبسوط بدید.

----------

